# I was PIFFED



## Michaelsa (21/9/14)

Good day all.
I would just like to say a huge thank you to Zegee and fred1sa
I bought Zegee's cana modz this past Friday, with which he gave me a hoard of extra goodies.
An igo m dripper
2 spools of kanthal
Lots of wicking material
16 drip tips
Aswell as putting a build in the Igo to start on.
Due to him doing me this immense favour i decided to "pay it forward" as well and buy a very good friend of mine his first ego kit.
Thank you Zegee and fred1sa

Have a great week guys.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## BumbleBee (21/9/14)

Congrats @Michaelsa 

Well done @Zegee & @fred1sa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (21/9/14)

Wow dude that's awesome, hats off to Zegee, you rock bro 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (21/9/14)

Awesome, well done to both @Zegee and @Michaelsa, makes me proud to be a member of this forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zegee (21/9/14)

Michaelsa said:


> Good day all.
> I would just like to say a huge thank you to Zegee.
> I bought Zegee's cana modz this past Friday, with which he gave me a hoard of extra goodies.
> An igo m dripper
> ...


Hi Michael thanks for the kind words however I would not feel right excepting this praise the real hero here @fred1sa the guy u met. I was facilitating the sale of the cana on his behalf. The piffing was all him .
He is a stand up guy that way really glad u sorted and have lots of good times with the gear it was given with the best of intentions.
Well done @fred1sa

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (21/9/14)

Zegee said:


> Hi Michael thanks for the kind words however I would not feel right excepting this praise the real hero here @fred1sa the guy u met. I was facilitating the sale of the cana on his behalf. The piffing was all him .
> He is a stand up guy that way really glad u sorted and have lots of good times with the gear it was given with the best of intentions.
> Well done @fred1sa


Well in that case, most awesome and well done @fred1sa as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (21/9/14)

Zegee said:


> Hi Michael thanks for the kind words however I would not feel right excepting this praise the real hero here @fred1sa the guy u met. I was facilitating the sale of the cana on his behalf. The piffing was all him .
> He is a stand up guy that way really glad u sorted and have lots of good times with the gear it was given with the best of intentions.
> Well done @fred1sa


I have altered it accordingly.  and thanks i shall!


----------



## fred1sa (21/9/14)

Michaelsa said:


> Good day all.
> I would just like to say a huge thank you to Zegee and fred1sa
> I bought Zegee's cana modz this past Friday, with which he gave me a hoard of extra goodies.
> An igo m dripper
> ...


No problem bud. Enjoy the gear.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Riddle (21/9/14)

Well done @fred1sa for making one extremely happy vapors day. Keep it up man.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (21/9/14)

Michaelsa said:


> Good day all.
> I would just like to say a huge thank you to Zegee and fred1sa
> I bought Zegee's cana modz this past Friday, with which he gave me a hoard of extra goodies.
> An igo m dripper
> ...


Nice! Im curios to see the driptips, maybe upload a pic of them


----------



## Metal Liz (21/9/14)

Awesome work fred1sa, you rock!!! 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa (21/9/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Nice! Im curios to see the driptips, maybe upload a pic of them


Sorry for low Res, i am using a really rubbish loner phone at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/9/14)

Well done @fred1sa and congrats on your new gear @Michaelsa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (21/9/14)

Congrats on the new goodies @Michaelsa

Enjoy it mate 

That is an incredibly awesome and generous act @fred1sa and @Zegee

My hat goes off to you good sirs!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/9/14)

Congrats @fred1sa and @Zegee

Great spirit

Enjoy the gear @Michaelsa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/14)

Michaelsa said:


> Good day all.
> I would just like to say a huge thank you to Zegee and fred1sa
> I bought Zegee's cana modz this past Friday, with which he gave me a hoard of extra goodies.
> An igo m dripper
> ...


thats awesome @Michaelsa 
what goes around comes around hey...
thats good looking out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/9/14)

Just love this place!! 



Michaelsa said:


> Good day all.
> I would just like to say a huge thank you to Zegee and fred1sa
> I bought Zegee's cana modz this past Friday, with which he gave me a hoard of extra goodies.
> An igo m dripper
> ...


 
Congrats @Michaelsa, nice present you got there!!

Good on you guys @Zegee and @fred1sa, you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (23/9/14)

Coolness to you awesome people!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (23/9/14)

awesome going guys, truly awesome. 
some cool drip tips there


----------



## steve (24/9/14)

wicked . nice one all !!


----------

